

Open Lectures for Math Geeks  - ypavan
http://www.onlinecollege.org/2009/10/19/100-incredible-open-lectures-for-math-geeks/

======
waldrews
An unholy mixture of pre-high-school math and graduate specialist seminars.
Some good stuff in there, by chance.

And did they seriously call Markov Chain Monte Carlo a card game? That didn't
sound like they were joking.

------
jriddycuz
Thanks for the link. I was a business major in school ( _gasp_ ) so I missed
out on a lot of math. I find things like this really helpful even if they are
not super high level.

Just out of curiosity, why is it that "Open University" videos are available
only on iTunes? I don't see how making me download and run that bloated and
closed platform is very open.

------
tibbon
I sent this over to a friend who was an Applied Mathematics major in college,
but then realized that most of these aren't for real hardcore math geeks who
could probably already teach at an undergraduate level.

However, I'm horrible at math, so many of them are a great review for me. Its
just not as hardcore geeky as I'd hope.

~~~
rhodin
Yeah, I agree on that this material is not for hardcore math geeks - I would
love to see some more honors courses and maybe graduate material

~~~
carterschonwald
homological algebra? toric geometry? representation theory? random matrix
theory? If you scroll farther down the list, very very hardcore math is there
for those who seek it

------
morphir
this compilation of video links uses real player (.rm) and .wmv and every
godforsaken format there is. If you are on windows, you can convert them using
winx which is free this oktober.
<http://www.winxdvd.com/specialoffer/sep0902.htm> or you can use ffmpeg
(linux/mac).

------
rick_2047
I would like to add the course on Game theory from Open Yale Courses:

<http://oyc.yale.edu/economics/game-theory/contents/downloads>

Although they are prepared for economics students,but still I believe it would
interest math geeks

